# MM trying trest.



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

So now that I’m waiting on my growth results to get back I have decided to try and run trest. 

Since I work in the Middle East I can only get stuff in with my prescription vials. So test and trest it is. 

So here is my pin schedule 
Test 250mg every 3 days 
Trest 25mg eod
No orals except my AI 

Any pointers and what I should watch for hit me with em. Otherwise let’s see what this stuff does for me. Weighed 211lb this morning and yep still short as shit at 5’4”


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 10, 2021)

I can't offer any advice. But I'm definitely curious as to how this goes trest/ment. Its not one I've heard much about.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Same here, ill be following along


----------



## Crash-Test (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm interested, in 2015-17 it was the bee's knee's so to speak. Being 4x to 10x stronger than Test. Then it Died away I'm guessing because of availability. I like what I read but run a more safe than sorry tried and true kind guy. So please keep us informed.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

I have had multiple guys that are Trest Guys Say to keep test at TRT Dose and Trest 75-100 to get more Results and leSs side effects


----------



## j2048b (Oct 10, 2021)

Dont SLEEP on the prostate, keep caber on hand, and definetly a good ai


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Dont SLEEP on the prostate, keep caber on hand, and definetly a good ai


Exactly right


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2021)

That’s awesome your in the Middle East lol ug is global


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That’s awesome your in the Middle East lol ug is global


Lol just work there half the year home in the states for half a year


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

I will upload a pic shortly displaying start of trest


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Lol just work there half the year home in the states for half a year


What do you do? (if you're allowed to say)


----------



## Send0 (Oct 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What do you do? (if you're allowed to say)


Professional camel milker


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Professional camel milker


So exotic!!!  🤗


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What do you do? (if you're allowed to say)


I have a special set of skills ….. 

Naw ….I’m just a chemical consultant


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I have a special set of skills …..
> 
> Naw ….I’m just a chemical consultant


Like meth labs or what


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2021)

He’s a goat herder


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Like meth labs or what


Hmmm 🤔


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Hmmm 🤔


Ummm.... Mighty Meth. 

Practically sells itself!!!  🤣


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

First day of trest pics now in one week I will stop the growth and only be on trest and test. I may lower the test from 500 a week to 300 a week. Only been on 500 for about 2 weeks. Now if my ass can stay on a fucking diet!!!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 12, 2021)

So not sure if it’s placebo or what but went into gym today thinking I got a big ol dick and wanted to hit the bench press…. Warm up with 2 sets of 12 at 225. Then moved up to 315 and busted out a set of 15 a set of 14 a set of 10 but the slingshot on did a set of 12 I believe of pause reps. Moved down to 275 busted out a few sets then banded again for pause reps. 

Then moved to 365 and did a set of …… 2 lol. Gassed the fuck out. 

Next

Fuck it rack pulls 

Warm up 225x 8
315x12
405x10
495x8 x6x3 with a 5 sec hold x2

Then hit shoulders various heavyweight shit. 

I’m hoping soon as I quit this growth I will lose some water weight and continue this trest for 4-5 weeks then step my test down to lose more water weight hoping to see some good cuts especially in my legs at least that’s the plan. ….. but fuck a diet


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> ….. but fuck a diet


just bulk forever


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Day 4 skin is a little oily also found out lighting and angles are everything when taking pics. So day 4 ab and back shot prob close to 17% BF right now 216 this morning


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Also did biceps yesterday and damn the pump was intense didn’t want to stop. Comming off growth in 4 days so hopefully I will get more vascular and lose excess water weight


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 13, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Also did biceps yesterday and damn the pump was intense didn’t want to stop. Comming off growth in 4 days so hopefully I will get more vascular and lose excess water weight


Looking big brother. Look strong


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 16, 2021)

Day 6 before the gym wake up at 214 after morning shit. 

I been on a all meet diet since I started roughly 3-4 lb a day now I know I’m only doing 25mg eod but I can tell a difference in fullness already most noticeable is legs. Finally getting a little separation. Oily face and a few pimples popped up on my shoulders so far and it looks like nipples are getting a little puffy


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 19, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> So not sure if it’s placebo or what but went into gym today thinking I got a big ol dick and wanted to hit the bench press…. Warm up with 2 sets of 12 at 225. Then moved up to 315 and busted out a set of 15 a set of 14 a set of 10 but the slingshot on did a set of 12 I believe of pause reps. Moved down to 275 busted out a few sets then banded again for pause reps.
> 
> Then moved to 365 and did a set of …… 2 lol. Gassed the fuck out.
> 
> ...


Strong as an ox


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 19, 2021)

No one has too much experience with trestalone around here I’m sure .


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 26, 2021)

So been in the sandbox and that’s one reason why I haven’t been active just work and working out. The gym I go to here has a bunch of middle eastern pros. I have made my way into the inner circle and now lol


----------



## Spear (Oct 26, 2021)

I’ve heard tons of things about gyno on trest, but it doesn’t aromatize. 

I’ve got a couple bottles I’ve been wanting to try out, heard it was excellent for growing. Guess I’ll continue watching your log and see how you feel. 

I also wanted to do the 25mg a day or EOD. 

Are you injecting IM or subQ?


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 26, 2021)

25 mg/day is a fairly healthy dose. MENT is known for its improvement in well being, as well as not being hard on the prostate and doesn't increase hematocrit.

MENT is a 19-nor but does not seem to have a lot of the common sides that nand and tren do.

MENT DOES aromatize into a methylated version of E2, which is apparently a much harsher version of E2.

I would highly recommend not starting above 10 mg/day and keeping test at a TRT or cruise dose. Then increase as you feel you can tolerate more,

What is the point of keeping caber on hand for test/trest? I have not heard of prolactin issues with either of those compounds. Am I missing something?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> So been in the sandbox and that’s one reason why I haven’t been active just work and working out. The gym I go to here has a bunch of middle eastern pros. I have made my way into the inner circle and now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking great brother
Hope you've been well, been too long since I've had my GH sensei to ask question to lol

@Human_Backhoe 
Jump in here
It's a MightMouse MENT log.
I know you love your MENT


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 26, 2021)

Spear said:


> I’ve heard tons of things about gyno on trest, but it doesn’t aromatize.
> 
> I’ve got a couple bottles I’ve been wanting to try out, heard it was excellent for growing. Guess I’ll continue watching your log and see how you feel.
> 
> ...


IM eod no gyno issues but have upped the adex to 2 a week just incase no symptoms of either high or low estro


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Looking great brother
> Hope you've been well, been too long since I've had my GH sensei to ask question to lol
> 
> @Human_Backhoe
> ...


What’s up brotha!!! Hope you been well.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> What’s up brotha!!! Hope you been well.



Always bro
Working like a dog.. probably not as much as you though, your work ethic is second to none lol

Good to see your looking massive still
Even leaner than last time I saw update pics back on Meso


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 26, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Always bro
> Working like a dog.. probably not as much as you though, your work ethic is second to none lol
> 
> Good to see your looking massive still
> Even leaner than last time I saw update pics back on Meso


Thanks bro. Yeah man this trest and me stopping the growth has made some great changes. Even not eating clean. I’m prob going to run this for 6 weeks then quit for 4 weeks and think about making another run and adding something else if I can sneak it over here to saudi. 

There is a bunch of stuff people sell in the gym but man I don’t trust anybody I don’t care how big they are.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah man this trest and me stopping the growth has made some great changes. Even not eating clean. I’m prob going to run this for 6 weeks then quit for 4 weeks and think about making another run and adding something else if I can sneak it over here to saudi.
> 
> There is a bunch of stuff people sell in the gym but man I don’t trust anybody I don’t care how big they are.



Smart move
Especially with the laws there.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 27, 2021)

Following this one closely!  Keep us updated! You're looking big!



wsmwannabe said:


> What is the point of keeping caber on hand for test/trest? I have not heard of prolactin issues with either of those compounds. Am I missing something?





silentlemon1011 said:


> Jump in here
> It's a MightMouse MENT log.
> I know you love your MENT



There is quite a bit of progestational activity.  This seems responsible for the good feelz. Progesterone is neuro regenerative and protective. It also grows nerve and brain cells (or repairs).it's also responsible for sperm production.  That's why in these doses it's birth control lol. My wife loves this lol!

I can't wait for my blast in December!


----------



## MulberryTrees (Oct 27, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> What is the point of keeping caber on hand for test/trest? I have not heard of prolactin issues with either of those compounds. Am I missing something?



As I understand it, MENT is a progestin and progestins are shown to lower prolactin, so there would be no benefit to caber. Part of the conversion to 7a-Me-E2 seems to happen in the liver, (maybe about half?) so AIs would only be half as effective. Raloxifene should still work as expected.

If this person is correct then MENT is roughly 40% more estrogenic than test. You would be able to estimate the estrogenic effects of MENT using the following guideline:

Daily MENT dose x 10 = Weekly test dose
e.g., 10mg/day MENT = 100mg/week TEST in terms of estrogenicity.

This might account for the conflicting reports about MENT's estrogenicity.

The commonly cited figure is that MENT = 10x as anabolic as test (for HRT, probably an imperfect comparison at higher doses). So despite being 40% more estrogenic, MENT is run at much lower absolute dosages, leading to less total estrogenicity. Ment HRT is often just 1 mg/day, and at this dose some report having to run test alongside it just to get enough estrogenic activity.

So the ratio of estrogenicity to anabolism is great. The problem is that people still run extremely high doses relative to its anabolic potency, to the point where estrogenicty becomes an issue again, e.g.:

50mg/day MENT
Anabolism = 3.5g/week test (on paper, in reality probably not comparable)
*Estrogenicity = 500mg/week test*

Despite the extremely favorable ratio, 500mg/week test still gives a lot of people issues without an AI, so it's no wonder that MENT can be problematic for people at higher blast dosages.

It'd be interesting to get data about when people need an AI for test vs MENT. If the above is true, then someone who struggles at 300mg/week test should start experiencing sides at 30mg/day MENT.

Edit: I'm not knowledgeable about this at all, this is just me regurgitating other people's interpretations of actual data. So take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 27, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> As I understand it, MENT is a progestin and progestins are shown to lower prolactin, so there would be no benefit to caber. Part of the conversion to 7a-Me-E2 seems to happen in the liver, (maybe about half?) so AIs would only be half as effective. Raloxifene should still work as expected.
> 
> If this person is correct then MENT is roughly 40% more estrogenic than test. You would be able to estimate the estrogenic effects of MENT using the following guideline:
> 
> ...


These are the types of posts I live for


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> As I understand it, MENT is a progestin and progestins are shown to lower prolactin, so there would be no benefit to caber. Part of the conversion to 7a-Me-E2 seems to happen in the liver, (maybe about half?) so AIs would only be half as effective. Raloxifene should still work as expected.
> 
> If this person is correct then MENT is roughly 40% more estrogenic than test. You would be able to estimate the estrogenic effects of MENT using the following guideline:
> 
> ...


You laid that out perfectly and that makes a lot of sense. I’ve been looking for info about ment and what you wrote out there is the most comprehensive I’ve seen so far.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 27, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> As I understand it, MENT is a progestin and progestins are shown to lower prolactin, so there would be no benefit to caber. Part of the conversion to 7a-Me-E2 seems to happen in the liver, (maybe about half?) so AIs would only be half as effective. Raloxifene should still work as expected.
> 
> If this person is correct then MENT is roughly 40% more estrogenic than test. You would be able to estimate the estrogenic effects of MENT using the following guideline:
> 
> ...



Fuck me, that's some solid information
Kinda makes me want to run MENT on my next bulk
Plus the "Feelz" from it means I'll have to try it


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck me, that's some solid information
> Kinda makes me want to run MENT on my next bulk
> Plus the "Feelz" from it means I'll have to try it


Bro I’m going to run it for 6 weeks take break 4 weeks then run another 6 weeks at 40mg eod


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck me, that's some solid information
> Kinda makes me want to run MENT on my next bulk
> Plus the "Feelz" from it means I'll have to try it


My only issue with it is that it is REALLY hard to find any ester other than ace, and that means ED pinning. I would love to find trest e


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> My only issue with it is that it is REALLY hard to find any ester other than ace, and that means ED pinning. I would love to find trest e



Yeah, I've never seen Trest on any list in any other form than Ace.
Raws are available in other esters, but I dont brew lol


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, I've never seen Trest on any list in any other form than Ace.
> Raws are available in other esters, but I dont brew lol


I don't trust any sources that I have seen that are selling trest D raws (I think I saw treat U once but I could be mistaken). It might be fine, but I have never heard of anyone using it, nor have I seen testing of the hormone or vetting of said sources.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I don't trust any sources that I have seen that are selling trest D raws (I think I saw treat U once but I could be mistaken). It might be fine, but I have never heard of anyone using it, nor have I seen testing of the hormone or vetting of said sources.



Agreed 
However
I've seen some odd shit from some solid guys
Like Nandrolone Cyp
Dont see a point in Nandrolone in that ester, but to each their own
I mean, you can always get away with EOD on the Ace ester if you're not prone to sides, I typically pin Tren EOD with no I'll effects.

As you know, not recommended for stability though, when I run MENT, I'll have to open up lats as a spot to handle the oil, but is what it is lol


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Like Nandrolone Cyp
> Dont see a point in Nandrolone in that ester, but to each their own
> I mean, you can always get away with EOD on the Ace ester if you're not prone to sides, I typically pin Tren EOD with no I'll effects.


I cannot wait to get my hands on nand cyp and nand prop. I like the idea of nand cyp because the ester length puts it in between pp and deca. And the pp ester is so heavy that you get slightly more nand mg/mg with cyp than pp.

and I like the idea of nand prop for the same reason. It has roughly the same half-life as NPP but you get a lot more hormone, mg/mg, due to low ester weight.

I'm prone to sides so more frequent pinning is always better for me


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 29, 2021)

No Negitive side effects that I can notice yet. Running small doses my body responds extremely well.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

Post some pics. Would like to see your progress brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Post some pics. Would like to see your progress brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pics taken from screenshot of video


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 30, 2021)

plan on starting growth at 4 iu split when I get back to the states just for well being and some fat loss as well


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Pics taken from screenshot of video
> View attachment 14888
> View attachment 14889
> View attachment 14890
> ...



“ wow!” is all I can say. You are definitely varsity. How tall are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> “ wow!” is all I can say. You are definitely varsity. How tall are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


5’4” short 216 yesterday


----------



## TomJ (Oct 31, 2021)

Looking great brother! Definitely putting ment on my radar for the future

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 31, 2021)

So damn thick!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> 5’4” short 216 yesterday



You remind me of my best buddy. He is also 5-4 and about 210ish, very wide and thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 31, 2021)

Good job on the hard work. I don't remember how much MENT you're running, but do you feel like it is contributing to your progress?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 1, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Good job on the hard work. I don't remember how much MENT you're running, but do you feel like it is contributing to your progress?


I believe it is helping a lot. This is the first time though that I ran 500mg of test a week in like 7 years or so.


----------



## Cochino (Nov 3, 2021)

I'll echo in  looking solid brother. 216 lbs on a 5'4" inch frame is sick.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Better lighting after a McDonald’s burger


----------



## TomJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> View attachment 15029
> View attachment 15030
> View attachment 15031
> 
> ...


Looking gnarly brother!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Looking gnarly brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks now if I can do abs and actually get my six pack thick I would be happy as shit


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> "bro, are you natural?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


That would be so damn insulting to hear, even if a person was natty 😅


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That would be so damn insulting to hear, even if a person was natty 😅


sometimes i'll go to walmart or something after a workout feeling all sauced up. I'm pretty nooby tho, so I'm not big, and sometimes there will be this one old chinese lady that asks me "ah did u just get back from a run?" and I just die inside. Like I have a crosscountry kid build or something


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 4, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> View attachment 15029
> View attachment 15030
> View attachment 15031
> 
> ...



You have great muscle maturity. One of the most solid men I’ve seen in a while. You progress sets a great example and hopeful with what I can learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> One of the most solid men I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 4, 2021)

Awesome bro. Looking wacky!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Update- still doing the 25mg trest eod lowered test to 400mg a week 2 adex a week no issues. In saudi right now so beating off 3 times a day!

Still eating 3-4 burgers a day! Something is different about the McDonald’s burgers here for sure


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

So got one more week of this run before I come off and cycle my test down to 150 mg a week for 6 weeks. Then going back to 400mg test weekly and 50mg trest eod. If my body fat is down to around 8% I will run some winstrol. 

So far absolutely no sides at this dose. 50mg I possibly will only run 300- 350mg of test but I want to start at 400. 

Haven’t had a caliper test but if I would have to guess I would be around the 13% body fat range currently. 

As much as I hate cardio ….. once I get back to the states I will bust out daily morning cardio fasted. 

If I get in the right shape (I have 14 months)  there is a show here in saudi that I want to compete in. But I have to gain some more weight to compete in the 212 class for sure. I’m 219 today. God damn diet!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> View attachment 15150
> View attachment 15151
> View attachment 15152
> View attachment 15153
> ...



I'm STILL
Even after all these years, impresses that you can continuously improve your physique at your level with such low amounts of gear.

Just goes to show
Training/Knowledge > Gear


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm STILL
> Even after all these years, impresses that you can continuously improve your physique at your level with such low amounts of gear.
> 
> Just goes to show
> Training/Knowledge > Gear


Thanks bro. 

My coach here in saudi kills me daily! I think he watches branch warren train insane daily to see how he is going to treat me….. or he hates Americans and I’m taking the punishment. 

Funny thing is he doesn’t even speak English. We communicate with hands. But that dude is an OX. Big and strong as fuck. 30 is his favorite god damn number. Cause each set is 30 fucking reps of heavy ass weight. 

Also my main changes have been just losing a lot of BF. This trest is def keeping me full looking rather than just test alone. I’m excited to see what 50mg will do.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

So I ran out of trest as expected. Run lasted just over 4 weeks almost 5 weeks at 25mg eod. Test was at 500 a week for the first 3 weeks of this but dropped to 400mg a week on week 4.

End weight was 221 lb

No side effects at all with estro or prolactin build up. Strength went through the roof on dead lifts. In saudi I train hard and I mean hard as shit. So I’m going to limit my trest runs to when I’m in saudi. The coach here pushes me past my limits and I can’t find a coach in the states that is as good as him. One on one training everyday for 2 hrs. Never dead lifted 240 kilos (529 lb) before but he got me there in 3 weeks time.

I ate like shit but for some reason my body consumed everything I ate and then some.

I will take a 4-5 week break and run 150mg test and 4iu growth daily then after that 400mg test and 50mg trest eod.

I need to push myself to stay on diet when I get home and do cardio so I can maintain the lower body fat I have achieved so when I jump on 50mg eod it will be that much better.


And again no diet was followed just 400-500mg test weekly 25mg trest eod and 50mg Provi daily 2mg adex weekly
First two pics are from October 10 the others are from yesterday


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 18, 2021)

Keep it bro. Looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> So I ran out of trest as expected. Run lasted just over 4 weeks almost 5 weeks at 25mg eod. Test was at 500 a week for the first 3 weeks of this but dropped to 400mg a week on week 4.
> 
> End weight was 221 lb
> 
> ...



Seeing good progress on back width too
The Heavy DLs are doing their work
You've always had crazy thickness, but the width is coming in very nicely


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Seeing good progress on back width too
> The Heavy DLs are doing their work
> You've always had crazy thickness, but the width is coming in very nicely


Thanks bro. Yeah I just hope I can push myself as hard as this coach pushes me. Made some intense videos of him training me. He is def 80% the reason for any gainz made over here…. The other 20% is def Iraqi bread


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a fair supply of trest acetate an ethenate , being delivered. Looking forward to it  !!


----------



## GSgator (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for this log MM I have 30ml of ment  I’ve been wanting to experiment with but all my research had me hesitant in regards of the estrogen spill over I read about. Al the cycles I read on we’re  on dosages of 50-100mg EOD. As simple as lowering the dose sometimes is hard to see lol.  I think I’ll follow your protocol but run it with 100mg MAST P and a lower test dose. Also by the way your physique is  stellar  you look really good man.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 2, 2022)

You're a fucking unit bro beast status. 

Your nipples could cut fucking glass as well. Props big dog


----------

